# What search engines do you use?



## Wontactmyage (Apr 30, 2022)

I decided after seeing the continued abuse of the main search engines like Google, I decided to use different ones. Does anyone use:
Duck Duck Go? 
How about Seekr? 
Brave Search? 
Do you have other than these?  
I really like not have paid ads in the first page(s) forcing me to only see the information they want me to see. Also I am not tracked on the Duck Duck Go search engine. I now see a wider view of information I am looking for.
Anybody else?


----------



## Lewkat (Apr 30, 2022)

Duck Duck Go.   I prefer Yahoo to Google, but am unfamiliar with the others you mention.


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 30, 2022)

Google


----------



## Wontactmyage (Apr 30, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Google


Have you ever tried one that does not track you?


----------



## Lewkat (Apr 30, 2022)

I just checked them out and downloaded Brave.


----------



## Wontactmyage (Apr 30, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> I just checked them out and downloaded Brave.


I just started using Seekr. Duck Duck Go is my go to still.


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 30, 2022)

Wontactmyage said:


> Have you ever tried one that does not track you?


Don't know, but I am used to Google and like it.  Why should I care about the tracking thing?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 30, 2022)

Google, Duck duck go... never heard of seekr


----------



## Wontactmyage (Apr 30, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Don't know, but I am used to Google and like it.  Why should I care about the tracking thing?


You don’t have to however, they target the searches you use to generate advertising, collect data (which they sell) and they direct you to their political bent or redirect your search.


----------



## Chet (Apr 30, 2022)

Duck Duck Go. It's slower than Google but so what?


----------



## Wontactmyage (Apr 30, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> Duck Duck Go.   I prefer Yahoo to Google, but am unfamiliar with the others you mention.


I loved Yahoo all these years but in my eyes they went a little sensational in their front page. I don’t care about actors or their lives or who is sleeping with whom etc. so stopped using them. I loved their forums!!! So sorry they went away.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Apr 30, 2022)

Duck Duck Go for years now , and occasionally Google when I can't find what I need. I hate Google just because it's so all pervasive and is into every aspect of everything. Like I need more marketing.


----------



## Wontactmyage (Apr 30, 2022)

Chet said:


> Duck Duck Go. It's slower than Google but so what?


 We have slow internet out in our sticks so I guess I can’t tell


----------



## Don M. (Apr 30, 2022)

I've used Yahoo, and Google for years.  I also run ABP, which limits all the annoying ads.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 30, 2022)

Google, I like it and think it gives the best results.


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 30, 2022)

Duck Duck Go.


----------



## oldpeculier (Apr 30, 2022)

Duck Duck Go.


----------



## FastTrax (Apr 30, 2022)

Google Chrome with it's own VPN.

www.google.com/chrome

Also www.tunnelbear.com and www.hotspotshield.com


----------



## kburra (Apr 30, 2022)

Qwant - The search engine that respects your privacy


----------



## feywon (Apr 30, 2022)

Wontactmyage said:


> I decided after seeing the continued abuse of the main search engines like Google, I decided to use different ones. Does anyone use:
> Duck Duck Go?
> How about Seekr?
> Brave Search?
> ...


I've used mostly Duck Duck Go for over a year.  Do still use Google Maps and Google images. And i like to check their special mastheads sometimes.   But i also use websites to confirm my memory of info or look up something i can't  remember: NASA.com for space inf; IMDb for movie and TV info; poetryhunter.com to confirm confirm spelling of poets' names & titles of their work;etc..


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 1, 2022)

Duck Duck Go.


----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2022)

I don't get Ads at all I use an ad blocker


----------



## Lewkat (May 1, 2022)

Wontactmyage said:


> I loved Yahoo all these years but in my eyes they went a little sensational in their front page. I don’t care about actors or their lives or who is sleeping with whom etc. so stopped using them. I loved their forums!!! So sorry they went away.


I don't care for their news at all.  I just use it for my searches sometimes.


----------



## GoneFishin (May 1, 2022)

Firefox browser

DuckDuckGo for searchin

and

DuckDuckGo privacy essentials extension
uBlock Origin extension


----------



## WheatenLover (May 1, 2022)

Duck Duck Go. I use their browser on my phone. Unfortunately, they don't have one for regular computers.


----------



## Devi (May 1, 2022)

I used to use DuckDuckGo, but after their recent comments about censoring certain things, I switched to StartPage, which I've become _very_ fond of. I also use the uBlock Origin ad blocker for Firefox.

https://www.startpage.com/
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/ublock-origin/


----------



## Wontactmyage (May 1, 2022)

GoneFishin said:


> Firefox browser
> 
> DuckDuckGo for searchin
> 
> ...


I forgot about Firefox. Thanks for that.


----------



## Wontactmyage (May 1, 2022)

kburra said:


> Qwant - The search engine that respects your privacy


This one looks interesting. Seems French. I‘ll look further into this. Thanks for posting It.


----------



## Wontactmyage (May 1, 2022)

WheatenLover said:


> Duck Duck Go. I use their browser on my phone. Unfortunately, they don't have one for regular computers.


Humm… I look into that. I use it on my iPad tablet as I don’t own a big computer anymore.


----------



## Wontactmyage (May 1, 2022)

Devi said:


> I used to use DuckDuckGo, but after their recent comments about censoring certain things, I switched to StartPage, which I've become _very_ fond of. I also use the uBlock Origin ad blocker for Firefox.
> 
> https://www.startpage.com/
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/ublock-origin/


I did not know about the censoring things. Will look into that, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wontactmyage (May 1, 2022)

It is good to see so many of you using alternative search engines.


----------



## GoneFishin (May 1, 2022)

Wontactmyage said:


> I forgot about Firefox. Thanks for that.


You're welcome


----------



## John cycling (May 1, 2022)

Devi said:


> I used to use DuckDuckGo, but after their recent comments about censoring certain things, I switched to StartPage, which I've become _very_ fond of. I also use the uBlock Origin ad blocker for Firefox.



Do you have a link to those comments?  I'd like to see them.
I used to use Startpage, although they do get all of their results from Google.
The last few years their results kept being more and more biased so I switched to DuckDuckGo.
I use Firefox, Adblock Plus, Dark Reader for after sunset, Channel Blocker, Adblocker and Sponsorblock for Youtube.

@Devi, that's quite interesting, thanks.  I had given up on search engines for finding anything truthful a couple of years ago, especially not anything related to health or politics, and prefer to use independent sources.  In particular, DuckDuckGo appears to get their results from Bing, which is owned by Microsoft. <-- Yikes. Here's an interesting search engine censorship test. <--


----------



## feywon (May 1, 2022)

WheatenLover said:


> Duck Duck Go. I use their browser on my phone. Unfortunately, they don't have one for regular computers.


That's odd. i'd probably use it if they did. But i have their search function bookmarked and use it frequently.


----------



## Devi (May 1, 2022)

John cycling said:


> Do you have a link to those comments?  I'd like to see them.
> I used to use Startpage, although they do get all of their results from Google.
> The last few years their results kept being more and more biased so I switched to DuckDuckGo.
> I use Firefox, Adblock Plus, Dark Reader for after sunset, Channel Blocker, Adblocker and Sponsorblock for Youtube.
> .


https://www.startpage.com/do/dsearc...b&pl=ext-ff&language=english&extVersion=1.3.0


----------



## Lee (May 1, 2022)

Google Chrome


----------



## Bella (May 5, 2022)

I ditched Google ages ago not only because of tracking, but because they censor searches. Then I used DuckDuckGo until I found out they also censored searches. I was using Swisscows for a while then switched because they get their search results from Bing, so they're also censored.  Free speech, freedom of the press? Heh. I don't want search engines to choose content for me. I don't want any platform dictating to me. What I want to read should be my choice. I can separate the wheat from the chaff all by myself, thank you. 

Independent search engines seem to be the best alternative for privacy, and while they might not track you, they still come with downsides. It looks like Mojeek, Brave and YaCy are the best alternative search engines. Sad and frightening, in the wild west of the internet, privacy is rapidly becoming a thing of the past. It all gives me agida.

This article nails it.  >>  https://restoreprivacy.com/private-search-engine/

I also use Privacy Badger/ad blocker. Unfortunately that doesn't really help with tracking. We're tracked wherever we go. Any website you land on has your IP address. They know your physical location, when you click a link from one website to go to another they know where you're coming from. Clearing cookies/cache isn't any help either. Using a VPN or Tor is more private, but they still see your data. They claim not to keep logs but who knows?

US News And World Report - The New Censorship  >> https://www.usnews.com/opinion/arti...iggest-censor-and-its-power-must-be-regulated

10 Best Private Search Engines for 2022  >>  https://restoreprivacy.com/private-search-engine/

Your cell phone is also following you, even when it's turned off. All the Ways Your Smartphone and Its Apps Can Track You  >>  https://gizmodo.com/all-the-ways-your-smartphone-and-its-apps-can-track-you-1821213704

Tor: The Anonymous Internet, and If It's Right for You  >>  https://gizmodo.com/tor-the-anonymous-internet-and-if-its-right-for-you-1222400823

Best VPNs for privacy and anonymity in 2022  >>  https://privacy.net/best-vpn-privacy/

Ruby


----------



## Wontactmyage (May 5, 2022)

Ruby said:


> I ditched Google ages ago not only because of tracking, but because they censor searches. Then I used DuckDuckGo until I found out they also censored searches. I was using Swisscows for a while then switched because they get their search results from Bing, so they're also censored.  Free speech, freedom of the press? Heh. I don't want search engines to choose content for me. I don't want any platform dictating to me. What I want to read should be my choice. I can separate the wheat from the chaff all by myself, thank you.
> 
> Independent search engines seem to be the best alternative for privacy, and while they might not track you, they still come with downsides. It looks like Mojeek, Brave and YaCy are the best alternative search engines. Sad and frightening, in the wild west of the internet, privacy is rapidly becoming a thing of the past. It all gives me agida.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this information. I will dive in and check it out.


----------



## JustDave (May 5, 2022)

Duck Duck Go.


----------



## MickaC (May 5, 2022)

Google / Norton Safe Search.


----------



## kburra (May 5, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I don't get Ads at all I use an ad blocker


Me too,but so many sites these day won`t open unless disable Adblocker!


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2022)

kburra said:


> Me too,but so many sites these day won`t open unless disable Adblocker!


Yes, that's also true...


----------



## kburra (May 5, 2022)

WheatenLover said:


> Duck Duck Go. I use their browser on my phone. Unfortunately, they don't have one for regular computers.


You just have to add Duck Duck Go as an extension to any Browser,it will be placed on the toolbar,I use it like this on Both Edge and Chrome!


----------



## Mitch86 (May 5, 2022)

I use Google with Ad Remover attached.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 5, 2022)

*I switch between Google and Bing*


----------



## FastTrax (May 5, 2022)

www.duckduckgo.com

www.facebook.com/duckduckgo/

www.twitter.com/DuckDuckGo

www.instagram.com/duckduckgo/?hl=en

www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-DuckDuckGo-EI_IE1086167.11,21.htm

https://wiki.factsider.com/gabriel-weinberg/

https://ye.gg

www.twitter.com/yegg

www.linkedin.com/in/yegg13

www.techrights.org/2020/07/02/ddg-privacy-abuser-in-disguise/

www.vox.com/recode/22981115/duckduckgo-free-speach-privacy-oops

www.quora.com/Why-are-people-not-using-DuckDuckGo-as-much-as-they-use-google

www.reddit.com/r/duckduckgo/comments/9k1vy5/am_i_mental_or_is_duckduckgos_search_results/

www.searchenginejournal.com/google-vs-duckduckgo/301997/#close

www.seanvwork.com/blog/duckduckgo-vs-google

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.duckduckgo.mobile.android&hl=en_US&gl=US

https://apps.apple.com/us/app/duckduckgo-privacy-browser/id663592361

www.spreadprivacy.com/introducing-duckduckgo-for-mac

www.cnet.com/news/apple-notes-you-can-set-up-passwords-for-extra-privacy

www.commonsensemedia.org/website-reviews/duckduckgo

www.kinsta.com/blog/duckduckgo-privacy/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DuckDuckGo

www.vimeo.com/68099450


----------



## Devi (May 5, 2022)

Wow. I thought we got spammed there for a second. <wince>


----------



## WheatenLover (May 6, 2022)

kburra said:


> You just have to add Duck Duck Go as an extension to any Browser,it will be placed on the toolbar,I use it like this on Both Edge and Chrome!


Are you talking about privacy essentials? I have that too.


----------



## SeniorBen (May 6, 2022)

I use Google most of the time, and DuckDuckGo if I don't want my search tracked.


----------



## chic (May 6, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> I just checked them out and downloaded Brave.


I use Brave also.


----------



## Devi (May 6, 2022)

I should add that, if I'm reading a Kindle book (using Kindle for PC software) and highlight/look up/get a definition for a word or phrase, it does so with Google.

(The software does have an internal dictionary, but it doesn't work for multiple words and phrases.)


----------



## ElCastor (May 6, 2022)

Duck Duck Go and Bing -- on a PC.


----------



## terry123 (May 6, 2022)

Chet said:


> Duck Duck Go. It's slower than Google but so what?


My choice too for the most part!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 7, 2022)

I never liked Safari and Mozilla Firefox always crashed. My default browser was Chrome until a friend told me about Brave, so I've been using that quite often. Brave uses Duck Duck Go for their searches. But it has it's pitfalls. A few times it crashed and sometimes it does not open at all. Plus when I'm using it on my tablet, I can't access what I bookmarked there while on my desktop, like I can with Chrome. I can probably fix that though by signing in...not sure. 

I've tried using Tor...allegedly the most safe and private. It warns of this...it can be slow and I lose patience. Since I have a VPN, and use private windows on both search engines, I don't worry so much about privacy issues with either of them. Plus Chrome, being aware of it's own pitfalls, has a way for users to enhance their privacy. This article explains how to enable that feature, which I've also done.
https://wccftech.com/how-to/how-to-turn-on-enhanced-safe-browsing-in-google-chrome/amp/

I always use Brave for SF and Facebook. I noticed once when I signed in using Chrome (I think Brave had crashed that day), I saw ads here. I thought it was something new for SF, then I realized it's because I was using Chrome, not Brave.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 30, 2022)

I use Chromium (not Chrome) with Adblock plus and Duck Duck Go.  I use Thunderbird for mail.


----------



## Mizmo (May 30, 2022)

posted few days ago

https://www.reviewgeek.com/118915/duckduckgo-isnt-as-private-as-you-thought/


----------



## Barbara971 (May 30, 2022)

My writing software says it works best on Chrome, so there’s that. When using my iPad, it’s Safari.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (May 31, 2022)

Everyone has an opinion.  That's my opinion!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 31, 2022)

WheatenLover said:


> Duck Duck Go. I use their browser on my phone. Unfortunately, they don't have one for regular computers.


When using Brave browser's search, they open their searches using Duck Duck Go. This is true for my desktop (a Mac) and my mobile devices. Brave has a built in ad blocker.


----------

